# Colon Spasms



## Baffled

Marilyn/MichaelOne my symptoms is colon spasms (not necessarily painful) which occur thoughout the day and increase in frequency after eating. Things do no appear to be moving too fast or too slow, but erratically (sp).I've yet to hear this addressed on IBS 100 or any other program. Do you have any ideas for images to use for restoring smooth muscle action?Many thanks,


----------



## BQ

BaffledI know I am not Mike or Marilyn but thought I'd pop in here and give it a try.If you read this page on Mike's site:http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/ibs-info.htmlHe talks about how our guts tend to "over - react" and "exaggerate" everything.Specifically read the paragraph subtitled "Treatments".Within this paragraph you will see that he says: _As important as anything else in controlling IBS is learning stress reduction, or at least how to control the body's response to stress. It certainly is well-known that the brain can exert controlling effects over many organs in the body, including the intestine._Therefore I think the answer to your question is Yes it is addressed & smooth muscle spasms can be helped via Hypno.Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Thank you BQ for your super reply!Hi Baffled - Contractions of the colon are normal, especially after eating, but with IBS patients, there is a higher perception of our motility, and some irratic or out-of-sync motion. The sessions and imagery in the IBS Audio Program address all forms of impaired motility and related IBS symptoms. Take care and all the best to you.


----------

